

A Federal Effort to Push Junk Food Out of Schools - coderdude
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/08/health/nutrition/08junk.html?ref=health

======
coderdude
Schools should have to offer nutritious food. They have been doing so
successfully since I was a child. How depressing for the overweight students.
"Alright kids, no more candy and sodas here anymore, because of an obesity
problem in this country." At that point, those poor kids who are picked on for
their weight will become harassed because their "fat asses" ruined it for
everyone. These people don't think!

~~~
TheThomas
That might be a bit of a stretch. I don't recall the administration of any
K-12 school I attended ever explaining their reasons for doing anything (to
the parents, maybe, but even that was rare). Though, even if the schools did
explain the change, surely they'd be a bit more delicate than shouting "blame
the fatties!" over the intercom system.

Admittedly, I might secretly be an optimist.

~~~
coderdude
I agree that they wouldn't be so crass about the whole thing, but kids are
smart. It's not hard to figure out why a school might ban candy bars and
sodas, then to assign blame to those they think are the cause of it. That
sounds rather child-like to me, does it not?

